# AEM or other fuel management???



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm looking for an aftermarket computer for my heavily modified turbo Z.

I was considering AEM but my factory wires are in terrible condition.

All of the plugs are brittle and falling apart?


----------

